# [OT] Frage zur Mailansicht in Evolution

## fosstux

Hallo!

Ich verwende Gentoo 1.4, XFCE4 und Evolution 1.4.

Meine Frage lautet wie folgt: Ist es möglich bei der Mailliste die Datumsanzeige auf 24h-Modus umzustellen? Beim Kalender gibt es diese Einstellung, bei den Mails habe ich sie nicht gefunden.

Danke im voraus.

Mod edit: Bitte an die Forenregeln halten! Danke.

----------

## dertobi123

Betreibst du Evolution auf Deutsch oder English? Auf Deutsch sollte das Zeitformat automatisch 24-stündig sein.

Tobias

----------

## fosstux

auf englisch

----------

## dertobi123

Versuch mal 

export LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

Entweder in der /etc/profile; oder du erstellst in /etc/env.d/ eine eigene Datei und lässt 'env-update' laufen.

Tobias

----------

## fosstux

... das klappt nicht.

Aber ist es möglich, die Sprache von Evolution zu ändern? Wenn ja, wie?

----------

## dertobi123

 *crparr wrote:*   

> Aber ist es möglich, die Sprache von Evolution zu ändern? Wenn ja, wie?

 

Klar. Guckst du hier.

Tobias

----------

## Athlon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> export LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

 

@crparr: Also bei mir hat das schon gewirkt. In /etc/profile ganz unten noch diese Zeile einfügen. Evolution zeigt dann in der Übersicht das 24Std-Format, allerdings nicht local sondern UTC??!

@dertobi123: Ersetzt das export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" vielleicht auch das LC_TIME?

Greetz

----------

## dertobi123

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> @crparr: Also bei mir hat das schon gewirkt. In /etc/profile ganz unten noch diese Zeile einfügen. Evolution zeigt dann in der Übersicht das 24Std-Format, allerdings nicht local sondern UTC??!

 

Steht die Zeitzone in /etc/rc.conf noch auf UTC und nicht auf local?

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> @dertobi123: Ersetzt das export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" vielleicht auch das LC_TIME?

 

Jepp, und noch einige andere.

Tobias

----------

## Athlon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Steht die Zeitzone in /etc/rc.conf noch auf UTC und nicht auf local?

 

Die steht auf local. Der Witz ist aber, in der Mailansicht steht die korrekte lokale Uhrzeit (also GMT+1), aber in der Übersicht steht die UTC (müsste ja GMT sein?) - also nicht ganz konsequent?!

Muss heute mittag auf jeden Fall das LC_ALL einstellen...

Ciao

----------

## dertobi123

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Die steht auf local. Der Witz ist aber, in der Mailansicht steht die korrekte lokale Uhrzeit (also GMT+1), aber in der Übersicht steht die UTC (müsste ja GMT sein?) - also nicht ganz konsequent?!

 

GMT != UTC

Es _kann_ sein, dass Evolution die Zeit einmal aus dem LC_TIME zieht und einmal aus der Systemconfiguration; wenn das nicht so ist läuft bei dir mit den Zeiten irgendwas verkehrt ... 

Tobias

----------

## Athlon

GMT==UTC

GMT wurde doch mal durch die UTC ersetzt - wobei bei uns hier in der Gegend trotzdem noch GMT gilt...

Aber egal. Nebenbei hab ich diese Zeile in LC_ALL geändert - es is immerhin nicht schlechter geworden *g*.

Aber diese eine Stunde Zeitdifferenz in Evolution ist bei mir immer noch, hängt das vielleicht auch mit der /etc/rc.conf zusammen, in der ich CLOCK="local" gesetzt hab? Wäre hier UTC besser (ich hab noch Windows auf ner anderen Platte ab und zu laufen  :Embarassed:  )?

Gruß

Christoph

----------

## dertobi123

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> GMT==UTC
> 
> GMT wurde doch mal durch die UTC ersetzt - wobei bei uns hier in der Gegend trotzdem noch GMT gilt...

 

Zitat: "GMT und UTC weichen pro Jahr nur um ca. eine Sekunde voneinander ab, so dass sich für die Allgemeinheit kein Unterschied ergibt." 

Nenn mich einen Klugscheisser, aber Sekunde ist Sekunde  :Wink: 

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Aber egal. Nebenbei hab ich diese Zeile in LC_ALL geändert - es is immerhin nicht schlechter geworden *g*.

 

Was hast du erwartet?

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Aber diese eine Stunde Zeitdifferenz in Evolution ist bei mir immer noch, hängt das vielleicht auch mit der /etc/rc.conf zusammen, in der ich CLOCK="local" gesetzt hab? Wäre hier UTC besser (ich hab noch Windows auf ner anderen Platte ab und zu laufen  )?

 

Auf was für einer Zeit läuft denn die HardwareClock? Synchronisier die HardwareClock mal mittels 'rdate -s xbeliebiger.ntp.server' ... Es_kann_ sein, dass Windows und Linux auf deinem Rechner in verschiedenen Zeiten arbeiten.

Tobias

----------

## Athlon

Hi Klugsch**   :Wink: 

okok, ich hab genau den selben Link über Google gefunden, aber ich war so frei diese mikrige Sekunde zu unterschlagen  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

Was ich von LC_ALL erwartet habe? Nach einem Neustart muss ich inzwischen sagen, ich habe weniger erwartet als passiert ist - nun ist sogar Evolution komplett auf Deutsch, nicht übel!

Die Systemzeit hab ich mit rdate synchronisiert und dann mit hwclock --hctosys die Hardwareuhr angeglichen - jetzt sollte also selbst das BIOS mit UTC laufen (bzw. GMT+1 sec.  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

In Evolution sind jetzt beide Zeiten (also in der Übersicht und in der Mailansicht) gleich - nur halt 1 Stunde zu wenig. 

Muss ich dann jetzt in der rc.conf die CLOCK="UTC" stellen (ich probiers einfach und schrei wenns nix bringt *g*)...

Gruß und thx!

UPDATE: Also, UTC bringt mir die Stunde auch nicht. Jetzt hab ich mal von Hand im BIOS die Uhrzeit wieder eine Stunde vorgestellt (local also), und nun passt es. Holt sich Linux aber nicht immer wieder von selbst die Uhrzeit von einem Zeitserver (oder muss ich sowas explizit als Cronjob machen)? Was wäre wenn? Wieder eine Stunde zurück?Last edited by Athlon on Mon Nov 10, 2003 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Die Systemzeit hab ich mit rdate synchronisiert und dann mit hwclock --hctosys die Hardwareuhr angeglichen - jetzt sollte also selbst das BIOS mit UTC laufen (bzw. GMT+1 sec.  ).

 

Eigentlich sollte die HardwareClock jetzt auf GMT/UTC+1 (Stunde  :Wink: ) laufen, du hast ja in der rc.conf die Zeit auf local gestellt und die /etc/localtime zeigt auf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin !?!?

Starte mal zwischendurch dein Windows, evtl. funkt das nun dazwischen, indem es die HardwareClock wieder auf ne andere Zeit(zone) stellt ...

Tobias

----------

## Athlon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> die /etc/localtime zeigt auf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

 

Tja, mein Fehler! Sie hat nur auf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe gezeigt..  :Embarassed:  Kein Wunder also  :Confused: 

Hm, sorry, war ohne Absicht - und ich hab dich hoffentlich nicht zu arg belästigt?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tausend Dank auf alle Fälle für deine Hilfe!

Greetz

Christoph

----------

## dertobi123

 *Athlon wrote:*   

> Hm, sorry, war ohne Absicht - und ich hab dich hoffentlich nicht zu arg belästigt?  

 

Nö, wir hatten doch unseren Spaß  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## PartyCharly

Ich hab LC_ALL=german gebaut, dannach war alles in evolution auf deutsch.

rc.conf habe ich auf local.

aufm meinem rechner wo irgendwo auch windows drauf ist, habe ich damit keine probleme mit der hardwareclock

 :Wink: )

----------

